# [SOLVED] HylaFax : set default paper size

## Manfred

All my incoming faxes are all received as "Size: North American Letter".

Wth do I set the default paper size to "DIN A4" instead of "North American Letter" ?

Sorry - I've been searching my eyes blurred ...

a)

Sure: there is a .configure option when building the HylaFAx package manually -

e.g.: "Default page size [North American Letter]? A4" -

but unfortunately, I could not identify any use flag dedicated to this   :Crying or Very sad: 

My suggestion:

- - - > Open an "enhancement" bug for a USE flag for local default paper size ?

b)

/usr/share/cups/model/hylafax.ppd already reflects A4 as being the default -

but this is not involved when printing outside of cups   :Crying or Very sad: Last edited by Manfred on Tue Apr 22, 2008 9:09 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BradN

I've never used hylafax, but a quick google of "site:hylafax.org paper size" seems to say there's a "/usr/share/fax/papersizes" file that might be what you want

good luck

----------

## Manfred

 *BradN wrote:*   

> ... seems to say there's a "/usr/share/fax/papersizes" file ...

 

Nope. Unfortunately, there is none at all.

There is a description in http://www.hylafax.org/content/FAQ#Configuration_Parameters :

 *Quote:*   

>  PAGESIZE
> 
> The default page size that client applications will use for submitted facsimile. Page sizes are specified by name and checked against the pagesizes database installed in the DIR_LIBDATA directory. See also [man/pagesizes.html pagesizes(4F)]. 

 

But that defenitely applies to the .config procedure before (manually) compiling the source.

-

Another thought:

Perhaps I am being catched by my analoge FAX which I am using to test the setup -

it might be "lying" about the size it is sending ?

----------

## BradN

Hmm, it's possible maybe, but you would think hylafax would be smart enough to scale things to fit on the paper you've got.

----------

## Manfred

[ SOLVED ] :

For Gentoo, the relevant file naturally resides in 

```
/usr/lib/fax/pagesizes
```

with lib -> lib64 on 64-bit-systems.

Just modify the !_last_! entry ( because of 'inverse search' ) beginning with "default" to suit your needs   :Smile: 

I should have realized that a little bit earlier ...    :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## BradN

Ahh, I hate it when things are moved around for no apparent good reason...

----------

